# Tough day today



## risinphoenix (Aug 11, 2011)

Today was an extremely tough day for me. This is the 2nd day of our seperation & I kept getting angry. She tells me we aren't divorcing, only seperating & tells her friends that also but I've heard from a few people that she has said shes on her own now, she tried to make it work but it wasn't happening. WTF....she never tried! I also know that she is hiding her affair from all her friends also. The person she has become makes me completely angry & I kept thinking about that all day & festered in my anger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

expose her affair to her friends? It will continue because no one else knows about it and she has no consequences for her actions.


----------



## risinphoenix (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love to do that but I can't do anything to piss her off because unfortunately, her family has enough money and clout to screw me over concerning custody of my son so I just have to deal with everything shes doing. Believe me I would love to make her life a living hell & to hurt her as much as she has hurt me but I dont want to jeopardize my rights with my son.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

What is your current schedule with your son? This is day 2 of your separation. I've been told that the custody schedule you establish during separation will most likely carry over as the schedule in divorce. If you have most or nearly equal time with him now and it works good for him, it will be more difficult for her to mess with it later in a divorce.


----------

